
Inside the CIA Red Cell - sergeant3
http://foreignpolicy.com/2015/10/30/inside-the-cia-red-cell-micah-zenko-red-team-intelligence/
======
jacquesm
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10481482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10481482)

